# First Effort



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

This is my first effort at painting and detailing a locomotive. I purchased an undecorated, powered Athearn HO PA-1 (2 of them) and a PB-1. I've now completed the B unit and will shortly start work on the first of the A units.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It looks like a factory job. Nice work. It is hard to see all of the detail in that photo with the overhead lighting.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, I appreciate the feedback on the photo setup. I'll give that another try. :thumbsup:

Not sure why there was a bit of bubbling in the long stripes. I didn't see any when I applied Micro Sol, that's when they appeared.


----------

